# Half Jazzy / Half classical Pieces and songs Made in Public



## Multilingual pianist (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey in this thread I will try to share my passion for improvising in a style that is a mix of Jazz and Classical.

Here is an impro which is based off an actual song. 



 It is pretty interesting because describe my thought process and the other person I played with is pretty skillful [one of the best pianist of japan]

However some of the others won't be based on an actual song.

Thru this I hope to convey interesting messages and revive the improvisation subject.


----------

